# Omg it's vegan omg 😳 it's 62 minutes for $11



## 232439 (7 mo ago)




----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

If it was OMG It’s NOT Vegan the length of that trip would be equivalent to killing the cow twice…


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Vegans do not tip because the food cost a fortune. So this trip you really earn $4 for a hours labor.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

OMG I’m hoping this customer never got their food. You could make more money getting a metal detector and finding coins in the park than with this utterly 💩 order.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Vegans are miserable. Life without bacon sucks. Only happy people tip. More bacon=higher tip.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Ozzy how many fricken profiles do you have? This is ridiculous, as I just commented on another post with this profile name

I’ve seen this profile picture in your Anubis posts, it’s also the same car, same location as you, and other thread with this profile has the same hands.

@MHR @Seamus. His number of accounts is just a mockery.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)




----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Invisible said:


> Ozzy how many fricken profiles do you have? This is ridiculous, as I just commented on another post with this profile name
> 
> I’ve seen this profile picture in your Anubis posts, it’s also the same car, sane location as you, and other thread with this profile has the same hands.
> 
> @MHR @Seamus. His number of accounts is just a mockery.


Same account. Just a name change that he requested.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Same account. Just a name change that he requested.


Thanks for clarifying.

Than I want a new profile name… f Uber.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Invisible said:


> Than I want a new profile name… f Uber.


You will no longer be “Invisible” or “invisible”… lol


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Antares said:


> View attachment 680742


To add insult to injury it's a DOUBLE ORDER and it may be from TWO RESTAURANTS! 

Eats drivers should be very careful about doing Trip Radar deliveries due to the lack of a map, especially if it's a double order unless the payout is high or you know your market well. Otherwise you could get burned badly.

The lack of a map and the short duration of the pings make Trip Radar a dealbreaker, especially for deliveries.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Always remember....Those vegetables gave up their lives so you could live.🙃


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

Mole said:


> Vegans do not tip because the food cost a fortune. So this trip you really earn $4 for a hours labor.


I don't accept Eats delivery crap.


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

Invisible said:


> Ozzy how many fricken profiles do you have? This is ridiculous, as I just commented on another post with this profile name
> 
> I’ve seen this profile picture in your Anubis posts, it’s also the same car, sane location as you, and other thread with this profile has the same hands.
> 
> @MHR @Seamus. His number of accounts is just a mockery.


I'm at War with a real life God of War type. He's really powerful so I had to become Antares the star.


----------



## GrdyUBLT (4 mo ago)

Imagine if the customer removes the tip of $5 after the delivery


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Antares said:


> I'm at War with a real life God of War type. He's really powerful so I had to become Antares the star.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Vegans are miserable. Life without bacon sucks. Only happy people tip. More bacon=higher tip.


Bacon & Beer !


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

GrdyUBLT said:


> Imagine if the customer removes the tip of $5 after the delivery


He should be FED TO THE PLANTS !

FERTILIZER !


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Invisible said:


> OMG I’m hoping this customer never got their food. You could make more money getting a metal detector and finding coins in the park than with this utterly 💩 order.


As I told another poster that panhandling would be more profitable than working for UberEats…

When you have ants scurrying to take these orders tell you how bad things are getting…


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Vegans are miserable. Life without bacon sucks. Only happy people tip. More bacon=higher tip.


I tip really good and usually between twenty to fifty percent depending how much cash I have and I am not a meat eater except for fish and yes I am white, but I am still a miserable person…


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> As I told another poster that panhandling would be more profitable than working for UberEats…
> 
> When you have ants scurrying to take these orders tell you how bad things are getting…


I’ve said that, too. Yet some drivers claim to make great money still.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Invisible said:


> I’ve said that, too. Yet some drivers claim to make great money still.


In H-Town it is almost impossible to make a living unless you multi-app when it come to food 🍱 delivery 🚚 but I will state that if you are in Austin then you can earn a fine dime…


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

A place I pick up from.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> I tip really good and usually between twenty to fifty percent depending how much cash I have and I am not a meat eater except for fish and yes I am white, but I am still a miserable person…


There are exceptions to every rule. It’s not worth taking 99 crappy vegan orders to find that one who tips appropriately.

Another observation: staff at health food places usually suck. When coupled with the customers, it becomes a really bad idea to accept any orders from them. If I see one of the “healthy” places pop up, I never even bother looking at it anymore. If it pops up in a double that looks good, I know which to cancel.

I understand how people who eat healthy may find this unfair, but people are rarely objective towards themselves, simply because if they understood they were being cheap and unreasonable, they would act otherwise.

Tipping 30% of a $10 juice (Jûs by Julie, I’m looking at you) going 10 miles doesn’t exactly make me horny.

Places I like are far enough from me to realize I can’t afford tipping on top of the fees. I call it in (for places to get full payment) and go get it myself. Why people feel differently is a mystery to me - to me, this is an OBVIOUS thing.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> There are exceptions to every rule. It’s not worth taking 99 crappy vegan orders to find that one who tips appropriately.
> 
> Another observation: staff at health food places usually suck. When coupled with the customers, it becomes a really bad idea to accept any orders from them. If I see one of the “healthy” places pop up, I never even bother looking at it anymore. If it pops up in a double that looks good, I know which to cancel.
> 
> ...


I never ever ever pick up from smoothie places in my area. 15 minutes wait if you are first in line.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Rickos69 said:


> I never ever ever pick up from smoothie places in my area. 15 minutes wait if you are first in line.


There will always be one or two people who write that “I’m vegan, and I tip high” or “I pick up from vegan restaurants and am happy”, but in the end we all develop our own “best practices”. Someone avoids McD’s (I personally accept orders for my favorite one if the price is right - and it frequently is). I avoid health food places, Chick-Fil-A and Panera (and a few others). I’m big on precedent - I’ll forgive a one-off, but if it’s systematic - I will likely assume that even if the price is right, something will go wrong.

Just added another pizza place to my shit list yesterday. Two bad experiences in a row is bye-bye for me.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> There will always be one or two people who write that “I’m vegan, and I tip high” or “I pick up from vegan restaurants and am happy”, but in the end we all develop our own “best practices”. Someone avoids McD’s (I personally accept orders for my favorite one if the price is right - and it frequently is). I avoid health food places, Chick-Fil-A and Panera (and a few others). I’m big on precedent - I’ll forgive a one-off, but if it’s systematic - I will likely assume that even if the price is right, something will go wrong.
> 
> Just added another pizza place to my shit list yesterday. Two bad experiences in a row is bye-bye for me.


And while you are waiting in your car, here is your steering wheel office desk. eat drink work.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Invisible said:


> Than I want a new profile name… f Uber.


Pretty sure that name (and every possible variation) has been used at one time or another.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

MHR said:


> Pretty sure that name (and every possible variation) has been used at one time or another.


I’m sure it has! 😀


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> A place I pick up from.


That’s awesome! There was a bar I’d pick food up from that had a sign on the door during the holidays that if you’re offended about us saying Merry Christmas, please go elsewhere. It had a whole bunch of other things in it too.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> View attachment 680747
> View attachment 680748


I was thinking the same thing but
" take a walk on the wild side" for him


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Invisible said:


> That’s awesome! There was a bar I’d pick food up from that had a sign on the door during the holidays that if you’re offended about us saying Merry Christmas, please go elsewhere. It had a whole bunch of other things in it too.


I'm not getting into that, for the known reasons!!!


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

GrdyUBLT said:


> Imagine if the customer removes the tip of $5 after the delivery


I would return and leave a giant pile of pre-chewed bacon on their porch


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> I'm not getting into that, for the known reasons!!!


LOL! Ooopps forget about that. I think I did post that sign years ago on here.


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

Antares said:


> I'm at War with a real life God of War type. He's really powerful so I had to become Antares the star.


Is it me? 

Zap you later!


----------



## mrwhts (May 16, 2021)

Wow nice 7 bucks and hour.


----------

